# feeder canibalism



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

my feeders are murdering each other, its a gruesome sight.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

what kind of feeders you got heh


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

yea what kinda feeders


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

feeders....eating themselves?


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

damn really, u have any pics?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

:rock: are they trying to kill themselves so you will have to buy more and then they wont be fed to a fast and painless(?) death to your piranhas. that man is very weird.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

they might be picking at the dead ones...but i doubt that they are literally killing each other...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

OMFG sweet lu i love your avitar.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

we went over this already my avatar is the best


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

gettin bak on topic
r all your feeders the same size???
i had a big feeder and it kept on killing my small ones


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

its just his meat loving big goldfish feeders i bet. i had the same problem, my feeders were smaller than my original piranha but were so much bigger than my baby p's they started attacking the babies so i put them wit big papa. its just feeders eating/attacking the hurt/smaller feeders. happens all the time. this might sound cruel but i snip off the a small part of the feeders fin so my babies can swarm a feeder without resistance, other feeders join in.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

moved to feeding and nutrition


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

that's weird. so far, I've only experienced feeders trying to gobble on their dismantled comrades. What kind of feeders do u have anyway?


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

id probably keep a feeder that is that vicious....


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Weird, but funny! Keep him!


----------

